# COWBOY IS A CHARMER



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 24, 2012)

*We spent hours today with the aladabras and took over 400 pictures. Here is a sequence that was captivating!*


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

*RE: COWBOY IS PREDICTABLE*

yay a thread for the pics! 
cowboy is such a sweetie


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 24, 2012)

AWWW!!! I love the pictures.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 24, 2012)

Awww such a sweety


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

I just realized that you wrote that you took over 400+ photos, wish you could upload them all!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 24, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> I just realized that you wrote that you took over 400+ photos, wish you could upload them all!



 Some!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 24, 2012)

Simply awesome ! ......your gal is very lucky in both ways eh ?


----------



## ascott (Mar 24, 2012)

Very cool pictures....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 24, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Simply awesome ! ......your gal is very lucky in both ways eh ?


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 24, 2012)

awwwww!!! That made me teary eyed! I love him!


----------



## pryncesssc (Mar 24, 2012)

Great pics !!! Wonderful animal


----------



## bigred (Mar 24, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## foxboysracing (Mar 24, 2012)

Those pictures were just Awesome!!! Love them


----------



## itsmeshell (Mar 25, 2012)

I always get a little excited when I see you've put more pics up. I love them


----------



## SailingMystic (Mar 25, 2012)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing. What a bond you have with them!


----------



## SailingMystic (Mar 25, 2012)

I just shared your pictures with my husband and he was Amazed at the body language when you are rubbing his chin  he is completely extended and standing tall... Precious!!!


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 25, 2012)

Both my teenagers think we need to move to Florida NOW and keep Aldabras 

Poor Joe


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 25, 2012)

SailingMystic said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing. What a bond you have with them!



 *We do, great daily interaction!* 



JoesMum said:


> Both my teenagers think we need to move to Florida NOW and keep Aldabras
> 
> Poor Joe



 *We can neighbors, LOL!*


----------



## terryo (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm thinking that everyone one of us are extremely jealous of you. What amazing pictures.


----------



## luke (Mar 27, 2012)

What a charming Tortoise.


----------



## wellington (Mar 27, 2012)

As always beautiful . I like too, you taking pictures of your wife? Taking pictures


----------



## jvaldes55 (Mar 27, 2012)

Great sequence! thanks for sharing how warm and friendly these giants are.


----------



## qixer01 (Mar 27, 2012)

awesome pics...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 27, 2012)

jvaldes55 said:


> Great sequence! thanks for sharing how warm and friendly these giants are.


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ditto what everyone else said! Soooo cute!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Mar 28, 2012)

What great pics! Thanks for share'n!!!


----------



## RuthieHurry (Mar 28, 2012)

Although he loves our sullies, my husband anxiously awaits every one of your pics. He's gonna go nuts when he sees these!


----------



## Rockford (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow! What a great sequence of pictures. Love it


----------



## NudistApple (Mar 28, 2012)

I seriously kept reading this as "Cowboy is a charmander!" And I was so, so confused. 
Amazing pictures though, he was clearly really enjoying those pats and head bunks.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 28, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> I seriously kept reading this as "Cowboy is a charmander!" And I was so, so confused.
> Amazing pictures though, he was clearly really enjoying those pats and head bunks.



*Just a title! I guess there is no significance. LOL!*


----------



## laramie (Mar 28, 2012)

*These pics are wonderful! You and your wife(?) always seem to take the best pics!*


----------



## Livingstone (Mar 28, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## RV's mom (Mar 28, 2012)

What a great series of pictures. Thanks for sharing....


teri


----------



## tortuga_mel (Mar 30, 2012)

this is the cutest thing i've ever seen


----------



## ada caro (Mar 30, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 30, 2012)

laramie said:


> *These pics are wonderful! You and your wife(?) always seem to take the best pics!*


----------



## cTraylo (Mar 30, 2012)

Wonderful Pics!


----------



## DvotedMOMMY (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow... Absolutely PRICELESS..
I've never ever seen anything like this before.. I never knew torts would interact with human in such a way. 
This sequence was beautiful to see. 
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2012)

DvotedMOMMY said:


> Wow... Absolutely PRICELESS..
> I've never ever seen anything like this before.. I never knew torts would interact with human in such a way.
> This sequence was beautiful to see.
> Thanks so much for sharing!



 *This particular tortoise has many special qualities for sure!*


----------

